
Major brands announce temporary Facebook ad boycott - cl42
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-technology-202/2020/06/22/the-technology-202-major-brands-announce-facebook-ad-boycott/5eefc22d602ff12947e91172/
======
cl42
From the article: "At least one major advertising agency, 360i, has advised
clients to support the boycott, the Wall Street Journal first reported."

I've rarely seen ad agencies actually recommend reducing spend. I think this
might turn into something bigger.

